# Melissa - Largenlovely



## Big_Belly_Lover (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Apologies if this is the wrong place for this or if someones already asked but I just wondered how Melissa aka Largenlovely is and where she's got to as I've not really seen her around here lately, also she's not updated her site in awhile lol...

Thanks!

Matt.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 9, 2010)

um...
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1599268#post1599268


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

Big_Belly_Lover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong place for this or if someones already asked but I just wondered how Melissa aka Largenlovely is and where she's got to as I've not really seen her around here lately, also she's not updated her site in awhile lol...
> 
> ...



I believe she has ended updating her website. I don't know what she's doing now.


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 10, 2010)

and all over the boards if you read anything other than the paysite board


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2010)

MissStacie said:


> and all over the boards if you read anything other than the paysite board



hahaha. I laughed.

Have people never thought to do a username search and see most recent posts? If someone is just asking about a paysite update, that's a different question than 'has anyone seen xyz around?' The latter question will garner a different response, so be sure to be clear about what you're asking, everyone.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2010)

yep i'm still around  just not updating the site anymore..moving on to the next part of my life. Thanks for the concern though 

but yeah..i have been posting on other boards lol


----------



## MattB (Nov 10, 2010)

There she is!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 10, 2010)

There really should be something in the Dims Forums TOS about not simply titling threads with a member's name. Once again I clicked this hoping I wasn't about to read some horrible news. 

Glad all is well.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2010)

Eeep!!  i didn't think of that...but yes, i'm glad there's no horrible news either lol



ThatFatGirl said:


> There really should be something in the Dims Forums TOS about not simply titling threads with a member's name. Once again I clicked this hoping I wasn't about to read some horrible news.
> 
> Glad all is well.


----------

